# Tapatalk



## Grumbaki (Mar 12, 2013)

Dear Santa/Admin

For some time now there are applications on mobile devices that allow fast and easy access to forums. Tapatalk is maybe the most famous. It is supposed to be very easy to set up the forum to be accessible. Could you please activate it?

This message is mostly feedback for admins but other tapatalk users are welcome to join the parade!


----------



## Darlip (Mar 31, 2013)

+1

Tapatalk is a great way to stay connected with CR. 
I think the app is available for most smartphones and tablets.


----------



## Grumbaki (Apr 5, 2013)

No answer from admins? :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2013)

I started a poll on this quite a while back. Although the voting was favorable, the number of people who expressed interest was very low - probably too low to warrant action. The fact that the number of people responding in this thread is also very low suggests nothing has changed since that poll.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 5, 2013)

I didn't answer this thread because nothing was done when it speaks raised the last (I think) three times

Installing Tapatalk isn't difficult and takes hardly any time to manage - I see no reason not to install


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 5, 2013)

+1 
definitely much better than a browser on a smartphone


----------

